

Learning Ruby on Rails: Month 1 - saltcod
http://waterstreetgm.org/2012/02/01/learning-ruby-on-rails/

======
Smcavinney
I'm going through a similar process, and reading your experiences is
encouraging. Keep it up!

~~~
saltcod
It seems like a long road! The Ruby part I find manageable, but the Rails part
really feels like a lot to get your head around.

Good luck to you!

